# Paper peeled off the entire drywall, what should I do?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Without a picture were all going to be guessing as to just how bad it is.


----------



## Stbjek21 (Mar 8, 2012)

I understand pictures would be helpful and I will get to get some posted in the morning. Tried tonight from iPhone and it did t seem to go so smoothly. It is safe to assume that on all the walls there is the brown drywall paper, all four sides of the bathroom. Thank you and again I will try to get pictures up on the morning.



Stbjek21 said:


> In the bathroom of a home we purchased the ENTIRE drywall is down to the brown paper. A few places you can see the Sheetrock but not to bad. We are going to paint the walls but are not sure if we should put up new drywall or if there is a way to repair the drywall that is currently hanging up?
> 
> I've been told that it can be worked with and I've also been told to put up new drywall. I'm looking for the best thing to do so there are no problems in the future. I greatly appreciate all those that respond to help.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You can save that by priming well and then skim coating the mess--it's a lot of work and a dusty job,but less work than removing the vanity-toilet--trim and disturbing the area around the tub---

If you choose to go this route come back and we will walk you through it---


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

^^^^^What Oh Mike said. I've skimmed lots of bathrooms over the years. It is an ugly, messy job. Prepare for lots of sanding, dust, and elbow grease. Is it easier than installing new drywall? Usually, however, if you have what it sounds like you have, you may be further ahead to rip it out and start anew. Either option is LOTS of work.


----------



## annibelle (Mar 26, 2010)

I have painted flat paint and kilz in two different rooms-one coat. Does it need a second coat and do I need to sand lightly all over the walls or just where a flaw is evident? I have another bathroom that has semi-gloss paint on it. I had lots of flashing before. and I have resanded and want to kilz it again before I repaint it. Can you repaint with flat, eggshell or satin in a bathroom? I will stick with semi-gloss only if yall think I should. The kilz and the flat paint really looks nice already. I painted over grooves in paneling, and this is where the flashing came from.Help again folks...LOL


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> It is an ugly, messy job. Prepare for lots of sanding, dust, and elbow grease.


It has always been like this for me in the past but I have recently taken to mechanical sanders for this task paired with a extractor or vac it is so much cleaner and my customers love it too. 

I have been using the Festool ETS 125 and RTS 400 hooked to a Festool CT 26. It has eliminated so much of the mess. I know this is a diy site so I do not expect any home owners to go this route but thought I would throw it out there for the other professionals that frequent the site. 


Back to the OP. Yes I too would skim the walls much less of a hassle than redoing the drywall.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

There are much cheaper ways to get into vac sanding too- here's a link to a bunch of choices- I use the Marshaltown hand sander and the dust dog pole sander. they really help.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Dustless-Drywall-Sanders/


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Brushjockey said:


> There are much cheaper ways to get into vac sanding too- here's a link to a bunch of choices- I use the Marshaltown hand sander and the dust dog pole sander. they really help.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Dustless-Drywall-Sanders/


I am sure I have seen the answer written somewhere before but what kind of vac are you using for the Marshaltown stuff? Does it have suction adjustment?


----------



## JMDPainting (Sep 7, 2009)

I know this is a DIY forum but if you have never worked with joint compound before, skim coating your bathroom walls may be a job you should not attempt. Yes, anyone can spread some mud around, but an experienced person can come in and apply a few thin coats, do some minimal sanding and have your walls looking as good as new. I'd say hire a good drywall guy to come in a do the skim coating , then you can prime and paint after.

Prime the Sheetrock with a good oil base primer before any skim coating is done.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I am sure I have seen the answer written somewhere before but what kind of vac are you using for the Marshaltown stuff? Does it have suction adjustment?



I have both a hepa Fein and just a little 3g shop vac. Both work, the hose I use is one from another set up and has an air adjustment ( opening, not vac suction) , and the sander itself has an air bleed.
The fein has 3 levels of suction. 
You do need to dial them down somehow. Doesn't take much.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

JMDPainting said:


> I know this is a DIY forum but if you have never worked with joint compound before, skim coating your bathroom walls may be a job you should not attempt. Yes, anyone can spread some mud around, but an experienced person can come in and apply a few thin coats, do some minimal sanding and have your walls looking as good as new. I'd say hire a good drywall guy to come in a do the skim coating , then you can prime and paint after.
> 
> Prime the Sheetrock with a good oil base primer before any skim coating is done.[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------

